# The rarest most hard to find cc in your collection!



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

I was looking at my inventory last night and thought I wonder who has some rare cuban cigars. I have a box of Monte Sublimes that I count as my pride in my collection. I would love to see pics or here about your rarest cuban cigar!


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

I have two very worn through somewhat damaged wrappered habanas; a Davidoff pigtail lonsdale size (not sure if this one was called a Gran Cru in its day), and a Jose` Gener band that is somewhat elongated with green borders around some gold lettering.


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

Damselnotindistress said:


> I have two very worn through somewhat damaged wrappered habanas; a Davidoff pigtail lonsdale size (not sure if this one was called a Gran Cru in its day), and a Jose` Gener band that is somewhat elongated with green borders around some gold lettering.


Would love to see some pics of those bad boys!


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

Uhm - er, I still have to come up with the "times" for that kind of computer-photo-???? technology. Sorry!:frown:


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

My rarest are some BBF from 2001. Only rare because they're the oldest things I own.


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

Damselnotindistress said:


> Uhm - er, I still have to come up with the "times" for that kind of computer-photo-???? technology. Sorry!:frown:


No worries I have my wife do all my pic uploading for me!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Cohiba Maduro


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

A couple of the rarest I own in my collection....


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

A monte Grand Edmundo so graciously gifted to me by protekk. Not exactly "rare", per se, but probably the closest thing to it I've got.

Well, I have one or two 1999 RyJ still in my humi as well. So maybe those, based on age.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow dave. A cigar that is 24 years old, that is awesome! The others look great also.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Awesome thread so far. Mine would be a BHK gifted by Jenady. I cant wait to fire her up outside with a couple dozen Cabos on the rocks when its warm out !!!!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> A couple of the rarest I own in my collection....


Nice cigars David!


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

The Diplo #4 I just got are harder to find (for me at least). My two oldest were both generously gifted from astripp a 2001 Punch DC and a 1999 R&J.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Theres my BHK ! Probly the only one i wll ever have in my posession !!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

BHK 52 from Shuckins and a BHK 54 (?) from Starbuck...


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> A couple of the rarest I own in my collection....


:shocked::bowdown::jaw:

Mine "rarest" would be a couple boxes of BHK and a box of Monte EL '10. Oh, and I have a RyJ '09 Duke.:rockon:


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Nothing like those but I have a Vegueros Seoane from 2000...it's kinda rare!

Not mine but a picture of one:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

I wish I could play in this thread.....


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> I wish I could play in this thread.....


Jeff, lets just do a box split of cohiba gran reservas then you can lol


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> A couple of the rarest I own in my collection....


Wow david The 88 Cohiba Corona looks amazing. Not to mentiong the millenium piramide, Ive read amazing reviews on that one. I believe they have Monte version as well?


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Mid 80s Davidoff No. 2
Mid 80s Dunhill Mojito
Some Che 2nd Release
Some ED 109s (both releases)


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

ryj...petit coronas...70's...only cigars i have ever had that have strong cinnamon taste.

2 x partagas...898unvarnished...70's...yummmmm...cigar greatness in its purest form.

montecristo...especial...osue...sep'84...fabulous cigars...elevates monty especial to another level from any other monties.


2 x upmann...belvederes...fr ovsi...mar'92...the best machine made and maybe the strongest cigars i have ever had. 

2 x partagas...seleccion privada#1...osu ago'00...have yet to try...the result of 5 or 8 years of snooping through the lcdh's in havana.

lots more that could recieve honourable mention also...but these hold a position at the top of my list.

final thought : always have your "impossible to find but it never hurts to ask" list with you when you go to havana...upmann super coronas and lfdc coronas have fallen into my hands this way also.

derrek


----------



## bigmanfromou (Dec 5, 2008)

Nothing major, some clear havanas and a few pre-embargos as well.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

dvickery said:


> ryj
> final thought : always have your "impossible to find but it never hurts to ask" list with you when you go to havana...upmann super coronas and lfdc coronas have fallen into my hands this way also.
> 
> derrek


This is also true for LCdHs off the island.


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

dvickery said:


> ryj...petit coronas...70's...only cigars i have ever had that have strong cinnamon taste.
> 
> 2 x partagas...898unvarnished...70's...yummmmm...cigar greatness in its purest form.
> 
> ...


Stupid embargo... I wish I could goto Havana. When I lived in germany I brought lists to two different lcdh's and they couldnt help me. The LCDH in nurnburg was a weekly hangout for me and the owner told me I need to visit Cuba, she loved it there.

P.S. Im super jealous of your sticks especially the R&J with the cinnamon tastes!!! Your a lucky man!


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

I'd hate to say it's in my collection because I don't have a collection. But my rarest CC by far, since what little I have other than are run of the mill ....









1980s Dunhill Cabinetta. Just waiting for the right day, probably this Summer, to toast this bad boy. Maybe May 25th and make it a b-day smoke. :tu


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> A couple of the rarest I own in my collection....


GASP!!!:jaw:


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

This is a tough one to answer. I have several older cigars from regular production lines, a few clear havanas (oldest one is from the late 1920's), some custom rolls. So, it is hard to say what is the rarest. Anyway, when I start thinking about what I have...I think, why am I hanging on to this? I should smoke more of the "special" stuff more often. We never know what tomorrow holds.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Oh yea. I do have a clear havana. Thanks Ron!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Ahem.... what is a "clear" havana?


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

I dont have any special cuban cigar collections of hard to find,
but I do have one that was bombed by the first person to ever bomb me when I first joined Puff.
He send me a Por Laranaga.
Thanks Ron!!!


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Ahem.... what is a "clear" havana?


*It was what all-Cuban tobacco cigars were referred as in the U.S.A. in the pre-embargo years. Many of these years and years old cigar boxes in the Americas had "Clear Havana" stamped on them.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

A Trinidad Doble Robusto from the Farm House Humidor.
Gifted to me by Mr Bob Pegler just can't seem to bring myself to smoke it.
I did have some 80's Davidoffs and Dunhills But Irene took care of those lol!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I did have some 80's Davidoffs and Dunhills But Irene took care of those lol!


Oh damn I'd be crying like a little school girl. What a shame Tony and sorry for your loss bro.

Can someone post a pick of this "clear havana"? I'd like to see one.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Damn
Threads like this reminds me how "pedestrian" my inventory really is........


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Clear Havana Cigars


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> Damn
> Threads like this reminds me how "pedestrian" my inventory really is........


Pft whatever Al! Lol. That's like me saying I'd love to have a box of BHK's



ckay said:


> Clear Havana Cigars


Thanks Chris (and Mike) for the info on the clear havanas. Interesting I will say.

Anyone ever actually smoke one?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Oh damn I'd be crying like a little school girl. What a shame Tony and sorry for your loss bro.
> 
> Can someone post a pick of this "clear havana"? I'd like to see one.


There only cigars thank GOD no one got hurt when the tree fell on the house.
Smoked many clear Havana's they range from Jewels to Dogs. Gotham has plenty available they are not really rare at all. Try to buy the ones from the 20's,30,s 40,s Sometime during the mid 50,s they went with homogenized wrappers yuck! Now whats rare is a box of bonded Havana's these where rolled with only Havana tobacco in a bonded warehouse with an armed guard making the rounds. Contact Nick at Gotham cigar museum last time we spoke he did have quite a few bonded Havana's. Only problem is they where of the Candelas variety so i politely declined! This is still another phase or journey down an even steeper slope enjoy my brother!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> There only cigars thank GOD no one got hurt when the tree fell on the house.
> Smoked many clear Havana's they range from Jewels to Dogs. Gotham has plenty available they are not really rare at all. Try to buy the ones from the 20's,30,s 40,s Sometime during the mid 50,s they went with homogenized wrappers yuck! Now whats rare is a box of bonded Havana's these where rolled with only Havana tobacco in a bonded warehouse with an armed guard making the rounds. Contact Nick at Gotham cigar museum last time we spoke he did have quite a few bonded Havana's. Only problem is they where of the Candelas variety so i politely declined! This is still another phase or journey down an even steeper slope enjoy my brother!


Really cool info Tony and thank you.

Oh and you mean when I make it this far down the slope, it's more like a dark, damp, eerie type of slope? More like a bottomless pit or hole? Where if you enter one may not return? Lol.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Really cool info Tony and thank you.
> 
> Oh and you mean when I make it this far down the slope, it's more like a dark, damp, eerie type of slope? More like a bottomless pit or hole? Where if you enter one may not return? Lol.


Your welcome David!
It is indeed a bottomless pit many things to explore one must dig deep into ones pockets. When you get to know the top players collectors that is. There are collections of 50 60 100 year old cigars. Really one is only limited by ones imagination and pockets!LOL
Peace my brother!


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

yeah, it was basically a cuban puro that was made made in the US.



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Ahem.... what is a "clear" havana?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> Damn
> Threads like this reminds me how "pedestrian" my inventory really is........


Ditto.



E Dogg said:


> yeah, it was basically a cuban puro that was made made in the US.


Thanks to all for the answers. I'm 99% sure I've asked that question before, now that I know what the answer is.



TonyBrooklyn said:


> Really one is only limited by ones imagination and pockets!LOL
> Peace my brother!


Primarily the pockets, I'm guessing!


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> Oh damn I'd be crying like a little school girl. What a shame Tony and sorry for your loss bro.
> 
> Can someone post a pick of this "clear havana"? I'd like to see one.


Here is a picture of one I have.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

I don't have any Cuban Singles in my collection so it would have to be my box of SLR Corona Gordas from 99.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Wait, What...Cigar Museum ?


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

Well my rarest is some kind of club havana or something another from the 50s that TW sent me in the SS... Only problem is i cant find it in my humi right now to take a pic or find out the exact name.

I do know the cello on it is very very yellow. Next rarest would be a bhk or ryj 2004. nothing compared to most of you guys.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

apollyon9515 said:


> Well my rarest is some kind of club havana or something another from the 50s that TW sent me in the SS... Only problem is i cant find it in my humi right now to take a pic or find out the exact name.
> 
> I do know the cello on it is very very yellow. Next rarest would be a bhk or ryj 2004. nothing compared to most of you guys.


Two questions:
1. A Cuban from the 50's is "nothing"? Compared to _what_?!
2. You can't _find _it? How does one misplace a 60 year old cigar?!


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> There only cigars thank GOD no one got hurt when the tree fell on the house.
> Smoked many clear Havana's they range from Jewels to Dogs. Gotham has plenty available they are not really rare at all. Try to buy the ones from the 20's,30,s 40,s Sometime during the mid 50,s they went with homogenized wrappers yuck! Now whats rare is a box of bonded Havana's these where rolled with only Havana tobacco in a bonded warehouse with an armed guard making the rounds. Contact Nick at Gotham cigar museum last time we spoke he did have quite a few bonded Havana's. Only problem is they where of the Candelas variety so i politely declined! This is still another phase or journey down an even steeper slope enjoy my brother!


Ive been contemplating buying some of these from gotham for a while. Or maybe even some pre-embargo sticks as well. Im just worried I wont want to smoke them, and if I did would they be worth the price to me. Im sure ill order a few some day just for fun.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Wait, What...Cigar Museum ?


The Main Site

The shop where you can buy Clean Havanas and Pre-Embargo Cigars ... Note to some that may be confused about me posting this: Because Gotham does not sell post embargo Cuban cigars, this "vendor" is OK to discuss openly.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Anyone ever actually smoke one?


Ron did: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-reviews/294543-1919-el-macco.html


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Circa 1949 - 1950, courtesy of Habanolover.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

We need more pics in this thread! Love hearing what some of you guys have. If you have any issues posting pictures but can email them, I'd be happy to post them for you so shoot me a PM.


----------

